

Mac vs PC infographic - georgecmu
http://mashable.com/2011/04/23/mac-vs-pc-infographic/

======
jamesbkel
Would be nice if they gave actual percentages in place of the "x% more
likely". Not particularly useful if I don't know the baseline.

------
orijing
It would be nice if it controlled for various factors like income, and gave it
in a more parsimonious form. For example, it claims that while 54% of PC
people have completed a college degree, 67% of Mac people have. But perhaps
the linkage is through income.

Additionally, as someone else mentioned, the "% more likely" isn't really a
great measure. Also, what about the significance levels, not to mention the
level of bias in the sampling?

I know this is just sort of for fun, but if we're expected to make any use of
this data, then it needs to be more rigorous (especially the bias).

------
Tiomaidh
I'm sorry the "neither" didn't go into more specifics (like both PCs and Macs
| use Linux or *BSD | use something crazy like Haiku or KolibriOS | don't
really use computers). I'd also like to see a comparison of Linux and Mac
users.

~~~
1337p337
It is always odd to me that Mac users tend to always call non-Mac computers
"PCs", as if all PCs were basically the same, and as if Macs weren't personal
computers.

------
abhimishra
The 'more likely' statistics provided are a somewhat deceptive attempt to
paint a particular picture - until the raw numbers are provided, it is
basically meaningless.

